# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  New Concrete edge against Tarmac

## RedRaven

Hi guys -  
We had our driveway  and verge crossover concreted back in early December 2010, replacing the old grano paving that was 38 years old. 
The concretors removed the old concrete kerb that butted up against the tarmac road surface, and poured new concrete to replace it. 
We had a bit of rain a few days ago, and I noticed that some of the tarmac aggregate is being eroded out of the tar right at the seam between the concrete and the road surface.  Its leaving a small gap between the concrete and the tarmac. Its up to 10mm wide in a couple of spots, but mostly 1-5mm wide. 
We're on a steep hill and although its not a lot of water, left unchecked I'm sure I'll end up with a pothole. 
What can I use to seal the gap?
Should I call the concrete guys to come and fix it, or will they tell me to bugger off?

----------


## Bloss

Concretors will tell you it's normal, but worth a try to ask them. Just needs to use some flexible filler used to fill gaps in concrete and to fill expansion & control joints too. One of the sika products http://www.sika.com.au/cmc/Datasheet...cGuide_tds.pdf or a fullers, or selleys or bostik or whatever - plenty to choose from.

----------


## RedRaven

Cheers Bloss - I had visions of bubbling pots of tar on the stove!  :Biggrin:

----------

